# Anyone interested in dual-boot work project?



## Climber Ty (Jan 13, 2012)

I know this topic has been pushed around some, but I'm seriously working on this right now and looking for help.
I understand the Boot Manager application from init2winit is out there but currently it doesn't work for the Atrix (or at least very well), and I figure putting some more heads on this project we can make it (or something similar) work.

Right now I am working on the basics of just getting an aftermaket ROM running on the external SDcard and having the BL point to the SDcard on startup. If I can get that to go then next step will be to have a script/program that will allow the user to select which image to boot (internal or external).

If anyone is interested in developing a working dual-boot system for the Atrix with me, please let me know. The more the merrier.


----------



## crnkoj (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey, i would be rather interested in it so that i could get meego booting from sdcard, i tried it a bit with modifying the boot.img and changing cmdline but to no avail, sadly







im often on irc on freenode channel #moto-atrix


----------

